# Hitchhiking statistics project for the betterment of humankind! YOUR HELP IS NEEDED!



## lyndonfroese (May 30, 2010)

Calling all hitchhikers!

My name is Lyndon Froese. I very recently started a project called Hitch Robot (Hitch Robot: A hitchhiking statistics project for the betterment of humankind!) to collect data from hitchhikers and compile it into useful statistics. These stats will be given back to the hitchhiking community and general public for free. The goal is to provide insights to the hitchhiking community about best practices for speed, safety, etc. What I need right now to get the ball rolling is many hitchhikers to fill out the survey on the site. Once enough people submit data, "Hitch Robot" will spit out some useful information for everyone to enjoy.

Please take five minutes to fill out the survey! It'll be fun.

Hitch Robot: A hitchhiking statistics project for the betterment of humankind!

Thank you!


----------



## Crocodile (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh hell yeah! I really like the idea of getting objective sociological data on what we all do. It's like reading our collective journal.


----------



## lyndonfroese (Jun 1, 2010)

Crocodile! Thanks for the encouragement. I share your enthusiasm! Not only is it going to be cool for those of us who are hitchers, we'll be able to educate the masses and hopefully do our little bit to help hitchhiking make a comeback. Since starting this thread, the responses to the initial survey have started to trickle in.


----------

